# Stromerzeuger 40KW



## Solaris (25 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung wo man Stromerzeuger bekommt mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

ca. 40KW

umschaltbar auf: 
3x220 V 50 oder 60Hz
3x240 V 50 oder 60Hz
3x375 V 60Hz
3x380 V 50 oder 60Hz
3x440 V 50 oder 60Hz
3x480 V 60Hz

also so das wir als Nutzer diese Umstellungen auch selber vornehmen können


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

was steht denn als Primärenergie zur Verfügung?

Strom oder nur Diesel?


Soll das für einen Prüfstand sein, oder warum hast du solch exotische Anforderungen?



MfG


----------



## Solaris (25 Februar 2008)

Hallo Sockenralf,

Diesel geht, E-Anschluß geht auch. Wir brauchen das zum Testen unserer Maschinen, die gehen weltweit an alle möglichen E-Anschlüsse, je nachdem wo der Kunde herkommt. Bis jetzt leihen  wir uns immer ein Stromaggregat aus, ab jetzt wollen wir uns eins fest hinstellen.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wie wär´s denn dann mit einem Genertator angetrieben durch Asynchronmaschine (mit einfachem f/U)?


Ich kann mich dumpf erinnern, daß unser altes Notstrom-Aggregat im Geschäft das wohl gepackt hätte.
War zwar ein Diesel vorne drann, aber über die Erregung konnt man die Ausgangsspannung einstellen.


Diese Kombination stelle ich mir im Unterhalt einfacher und auf Dauer billiger vor wie ein Diesel-getriebenes Aggregat.



MfG


----------



## Solaris (26 Februar 2008)

Wo bekommt man denn sowas fertig aufgebaut?


----------



## Sockenralf (26 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Puhhhhhh,

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen


MfG


----------



## CNC840D (3 März 2008)

Hallo Solaris,

guckst Du hier vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

http://www.dentgmbh.de/Frequenzgeneratoren.htmlhttp://www.dentgmbh.de/index.html

Ich weis das die schon für einen namhaften CNC- Maschinenhersteller so ein Ding gebaut haben.

Einfach mal anfragen.

Viele Grüsse

CNC840D


----------



## Solaris (5 März 2008)

Danke für den Tipp, habe gleich Verbindung aufgenommen, sieht genau nach dem aus was mir so vorschwebte.
:-D


----------

